# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Viber μαζεμενα μηνυματα

## badweed

καλησπερα , 
εχω το viber ανοιχτο σχεδον συνεχεια τους τελευταιους μηνες . 
σημερα , δεν ξερω γιατι ,  αρχισαν να με θυμουνται διαφοροι απο τις επαφες μου και να στελνουν ενα hi .(ενας ηταν και εκτος επαφων ) 

με εναν που μιλησα , πραγματι με θυμηθηκε και μου εστειλε ενα hi . 

γενικα παιρνω ενα μηνυμα την εβδομαδα , μπορει και κανενα . και συνηθως οχι απο τους περισσοτερους που μου εστειλαν "hi"

απλως λεω μηπως εγινε κατι με το viber γενικοτερα σημερα 
(θα κοιταξω και τις ειδησεις γιατι καποιος μεταξυ των μηνυματων  με ρωτησε αμα ζω  :Laughing:  )

----------


## x_undefined

Συνήθως όταν το εγκαθιστάς στέλνει ειδοποίηση σε όσους έχουν τον αριθμό σου ότι άρχισες να το χρησιμοποιείς και τους προτρέπει να στείλουν "hi" για να πάρουν δώρο κάτι αυτοκόλλητα. Ίσως έφαγε κάποιο σκάλωμα και τους ξαναέστειλε αυτή την ειδοποίηση.

----------


## badweed

> Συνήθως όταν το εγκαθιστάς στέλνει ειδοποίηση σε όσους έχουν τον αριθμό σου ότι άρχισες να το χρησιμοποιείς και τους προτρέπει να στείλουν "hi" για να πάρουν δώρο κάτι αυτοκόλλητα. Ίσως έφαγε κάποιο σκάλωμα και τους ξαναέστειλε αυτή την ειδοποίηση.


αχα 
ναι μπορει να ειναι κατι τετοιο .μοιαζει πιθανο 
 thnx  :Smile:

----------

